# ttf vs ott



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

when should I use each of these? and does ttf stop hand slaps? I think that I heard that ttf stops hand slaps on some video. Thank for your help


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

use of either is personal preference. ttf bands go straight through and bounce straight back towards they came from, while ott the bands go over and momentum wants to carry them in a circular motion, so certain variables can make them snap back into your hand or the momentum just dies after the shot it released. either way, its all about matching your ammo to your bands/tubes, and if you feel that you aim better with ttf or ott set ups. try them both.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Growing up everything was through the fork, I do no remember band slaps. Things have changed over the years. Has anyone researched the effect of how the bands tied at the fork has on band slaps?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I used to get hand slap from my TTF Pocket Predator, but after shooting for a while it just stopped. I think form and technique have as much to do with it as matching ammo to bands.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

thanks guys d


----------

